# Operating System Not Found + clicking noise



## Leafmanx3 (Jun 11, 2013)

I start up my Sony vaio laptop today and after the Vaio logo,it shows a black screen with "Operating system not found" on top left. Plus while it was starting up,this clicking sound i never heard before was heard. 

What do i do?.. 

Product name: Sony Vaio Vpceg27fm/w
Model: PCG-61A12L
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium
4gig ram
650gig harddrive?
Intel Core i5


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Operating system not found.......this clicking sound


A clicking sound coming from the HDD means it has failed and needs to be replaced. Replacing a Sony Vaio Laptop Hard Drive- Illustrated how to replace a notebook internal hard drive


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

I second that Spunk. Use Ubuntu Live CD Try Ubuntu to see if can backup all important files, documents, music etc... This might fail but it would not hurt to try.


Download Ubuntu Live CD ISO image and burn the ISO image to a cd using Imgburn (how to burn an ISO image using Imgburn). With the newly burned cd boot with it then select "Try Ubuntu" not "Install Ubuntu" access the Windows partition or what ever partition or hdd you which to backup files from by going to the *panel* on top, select *"Go" *click on *"Computer"*. Select the partition, or Hard drive then directories, and files you wish to back up, Backup the files to DVD, an external hard drive or thumb drive(s).


Use Ubuntu Live CD to Backup Files from Your Dead Windows Computer


----------



## Leafmanx3 (Jun 11, 2013)

JackBauer_24 said:


> I second that Spunk. Use Ubuntu Live CD Try Ubuntu to see if can backup all important files, documents, music etc... This might fail but it would not hurt to try.
> 
> 
> Download Ubuntu Live CD ISO image and burn the ISO image to a cd using Imgburn (how to burn an ISO image using Imgburn). With the newly burned cd boot with it then select "Try Ubuntu" not "Install Ubuntu" access the Windows partition or what ever partition or hdd you which to backup files from by going to the *panel* on top, select *"Go" *click on *"Computer"*. Select the partition, or Hard drive then directories, and files you wish to back up, Backup the files to DVD, an external hard drive or thumb drive(s).
> ...


If i replace the harddrive that means ill lose everything that was on my previous computer? :/

How do i download Ubuntu when my laptop wont turn on?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Do you have access to another computer? Perhaps a friend, a family member? Yes if you can not backup your files you will loss everything. Hard drives do fail in time. That is the way it is. In the future backup all important data to an external hard drive.


----------



## Leafmanx3 (Jun 11, 2013)

JackBauer_24 said:


> Do you have access to another computer? Perhaps a friend, a family member? Yes if you can not backup your files you will loss everything. Hard drives do fail in time. That is the way it is. In the future backup all important data to an external hard drive.


I have another laptop..so i download unbuntu with that?

I have alottt of files though...almost 40gigs of music and pictures...i dknt think a dvd will be enuff


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

You may not be successful backing up the data. If you have another hard drive use a USB to hard drive adapter to connect it to your pc with the broken hard drive.


----------



## Leafmanx3 (Jun 11, 2013)

JackBauer_24 said:


> You may not be successful backing up the data. If you have another hard drive use a USB to hard drive adapter to connect it to your pc with the broken hard drive.


So using the usb to hd adapter is the only way to recover my data?


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

You may get lucky and the drive works long enough to recover your files but yes it will help you recover your files. When I come across a bad hard drive I consider them dead drives because they are dead drives. I don't bother trying to get files off because they can't be read, hopefully you can get your files.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Leafmanx3 said:


> So using the usb to hd adapter is the only way to recover my data?



There is a high chance that you can not recover your data. A clicking hard drive (Loud clicking) loud rattle mean that the internal parts are bad. The Platters are bad or the read/write arms are bad. 

There is no other way to try to backup your data without the adapter. Or you can get a enclosure and try that.

Amazon.com: Sabrent USB 3.0 To 2.5-Inch Sata Aluminum Hard Drive Enclosure Black (BK-21OS2): Computers & Accessories


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Leafmanx3 said:


> So using the usb to hd adapter is the only way to recover my data?



There is a high chance that you can not recover your data. A clicking hard drive (Loud clicking) loud rattle mean that the internal parts are bad. The Platters are bad or the read/write arms are bad. 

There is no other way to try to backup your data without the adapter. Or you can get an enclosure and try that.


----------

